# Finger position on G17 trigger?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am wondering if my problems with my Glock 17 (G17) accuracy are not caused, by the way my index finger is applying pressure to the trigger. We all know that I shoot single action 1911A1s more than any other pistol. I shoot the 1911A1s using the pad of my trigger finger. When I shot the G17, I also used the pad of my trigger finger. I am wondering if I should not be using the area closed to the distal joint. The distal joint is the joint closest to the fingertip. 

I also wonder about the proper position of the finger on a Kahr K9/K40. Your help is appreciated.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use the pad of my finger on most of my guns... A hold over from my 1911 time.

Only gun that still gives me problems is my USPc - I keep shooting low w/ it. Haven't figured it out yet. Of course, when ya have several guns, 1 of them has to be the one you shoot the worst. I spend most of my time shooting my P99, so I needa spend more time w/ it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use the pad of the finger on short-trigger guns like the Glock. On DA guns like the Kahr (which I also own), I use the distal joint.

I know I harp on this, but the main reason people shoot poorly with the Glock is that they don't reset the trigger properly. Remember to ride the link, feeling the "click" of the trigger resetting for every shot. Reset is more critical on the Glock than the 1911, which has shorter trigger travel and usually lighter weight.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Back when I frist got into the 1911/.45 thing I was shooting to the left and low. It was driving me crazy. My son in law watched me one day and I was sticking my finger to far through. Why I don't have a clue. I guess being new to the to shooting of the 1911/.45 I had picked up this bad habit. When you do that your hand will roll the wrist to the left. Use the pad of the finger for sure. Good Luck.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

I recently shot a G17 for the first time. I used the pad of my finger as well. that was making me shoot to the left. I used the tip of my finger right between hte pad and the very tip and I shot 9 for 10 head shots the rest of the day


----------

